
FCC Screws with Its Complaint Process–and You'll Still Need to Pay $225[Updated] - tareqak
https://gizmodo.com/fcc-ditches-plan-to-screw-with-its-complaint-process-bu-1827538871
======
joe_g_young
Maybe we need a 3rd party hosted solution that is public and transparent with
semi anonymous posting. Maybe with a pgp proof of authorship.

